# Fixie - what can I get for a £ag o' Sand?



## jiggerypokery (9 Jul 2008)

This years gift to me will be a fixie - so the question to all you fixeroonies out there is what can I get for £1k? I don't have to spend all the money obviously but would like to get the best bang for my buck. Also this is for training so no suggestions that will make me look like a twat/fake courier (cut down bard, no break, top tube pad, playing cards in the spokes, aero-wheels etc) I want utilitarian, good geometry and handling and understaed...oh and a flip flop rear wheel as I'm a wuss


----------



## spandex (9 Jul 2008)

With £1k I would go to Dave Yats and get one built to fit me and to my spec


----------



## bagpuss (9 Jul 2008)

I am re building this ....Pure BLING.{NOT FOR SALE}
Full Chrome Mercian 1969.Lacquer has discoloured,Chrome is fine.Nowt that paint stripper can't fix.Masking off transfers first mind.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2286682352/sizes/l/in/set-72157604676815235/
Shop round .Ask round something rare may turn up.Ring Mercians speak to Grant ,and explain what you want.


----------



## spandex (9 Jul 2008)

nice


----------



## mickle (9 Jul 2008)

bagpuss said:


> I am re building this ....Pure BLING.{NOT FOR SALE}
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/2286682352/sizes/l/in/set-72157604676815235/
> Shop round .Ask round something rare may turn up.Ring Mercians speak to Grant ,and explain what you want.


Oh my god that's fukcing delicious!


----------

